# [Gkrellm] Plante subitement... [RÉSOLU]

## HazeC5

Salut !!

Me voilà à nouveau confronter à 1 problème très perturbant.Il s'agit de gkrellm, 1 outil dont je ne peux me passer et avec lequel je n'avais jamais eu 1 seul problème jusqu'à présent...

Alors voilà, depuis quelques jours il avait 1 léger bug d'affichage, 3x rien, mais là quand même. Donc je tente de le recompiler et là c'est le drame...

Que ce soit avec 1~/.gkrellm2 vierge ou avec celui que j'utilise depuis toujours, je tombe sur la même erreur...

Si je le lance via le menu, j'ai droit à:

```

Erreur de sortie code 4
```

.

Si je le lance en console , j'ai droit à:

```
zsh illegal hardware instruction gkrellm

```

Et uniquement ça..D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas cette dernière erreur, ni d'où sort-elle...

J'ai donc désactivé tous les USES pour ce paquet (lm_sensors, gnutls, ssl) [ J'ai juste laissé les USES nls et X ! ], supprimé tous les plug-ins, et recompiler app-admin/gkrellm !

Mais pas moyen de retrouver mon outil favori, l'erreur est persistante. Je suis dégoûté et ne comprends pas pourquoi soudainement il ne veut plus fonctionner, alors que cela fait des années que je l'utilise sur tous mes PCs et sans jamais rencontrer le moindre soucis.

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un pourra m'aider à résoudre ça, mais je l'espère sincèrement...

[ Oui je sais il existe aussi conky, mais je préfère gkrellm , que ce soit autant niveau affichage  que niveau configuration...Je trouve celle de conky trop compliqué par rapport à celle de gkrellm   :Exclamation:  ]

Merci...@ bientôt !

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Qu'y a-t-il eu de changé depuis ces derniers jours ?

----------

## HazeC5

Salut XavierMiller.

Ces derniers jours il n'y a eu que ça de changé :

```
Sat Jun  6 17:28:00 2009 >>> gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.26.2

     Sun Jun  7 01:34:46 2009 >>> app-admin/eselect-1.1.1

     Sun Jun  7 01:36:07 2009 >>> app-admin/eselect-python-20090606

     Sun Jun  7 01:59:23 2009 >>> media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.14-r1

     Sun Jun  7 02:17:03 2009 >>> media-sound/easytag-2.1.6-r1

     Sun Jun  7 19:56:15 2009 >>> media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.14

     Sun Jun  7 20:13:39 2009 >>> sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.8

     Mon Jun  8 12:00:27 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-bin-3.1.0

     Mon Jun  8 21:26:03 2009 >>> x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11733.9347

     Mon Jun  8 23:15:14 2009 >>> dev-libs/libksba-1.0.6

     Mon Jun  8 23:35:57 2009 >>> sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r3

     Mon Jun  8 23:42:52 2009 >>> media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer-1.5.3

     Tue Jun  9 14:58:41 2009 >>> sys-libs/timezone-data-2009i

     Tue Jun  9 15:30:43 2009 >>> dev-libs/apr-1.3.5

     Tue Jun  9 15:43:29 2009 >>> dev-libs/check-0.9.6

     Tue Jun  9 15:56:14 2009 >>> dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.7

     Tue Jun  9 16:05:04 2009 >>> dev-java/java-config-2.1.8-r1

```

Je n'ai rien touché d'autres ces jours-ci !

Je précise aussi que l'erreur survient avec les 2 versions présentes dans portage...Je voulais en essayer de + anciennes, mais je ne trouve pas les ebuilds  :Sad: .

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Petite question comme ça...tu as naturellement bien penser à faire un "revdep-rebuild" ?

----------

## HazeC5

Yep je fais toujours 1 revdep-rebuild après mes mises à jour ^^.

Cependant aujourd'hui je ne l'ai pas encore fait car les mises à jour ne sont pas terminées. Ça ne devrait plus tarder... Je vous tiens au courant s'il y a du nouveau avec revdep-rebuild.

[ÉDIT] Ah cool j'ai trouvé d'anciens ebuilds de gkrellm...À partir de  la 3è page de google...Plus tôt je n'avais zyeuté que dans la 1ere page...  :Exclamation: 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse voilà le lien où l'on peut trouver d'anciennes versions de gkrellm

 [/ÉDIT]

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu aussi zyeuté https://bugs.gentoo.org ?

J'ai trouvé ceci: app-admin/gkrellm-2.3.0 Segmentation fault when x11-plugins/gkrellm-radio-2.0.4 installed

Et plein de "please stabilize..."

----------

## HazeC5

Je n'ai pas ce paquet "x11-plugins/gkrellm-radio-2.0.4 ". D'ailleurs j'ai supprimé les 3 plug-ins que j'utilise habituellement, afinde voir si l'un d'eux n'est pas fautif, mais j'ai l'impression que non, puisque l'erreur persiste..

Concernant "revdep-rebuild" il n'a rien eu à faire après les mises à jours.

Vraiment étrange...En tout cas merci pour vos tentatives d'aides, moi de mon côté je ne vois plus que faire...

Là je tente voir avec app-admin/gkrellm-2.3.0, mais j'ai de sérieux doute, au vue de l'erreur qu'il renvoi !!

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

en effet, c'est bizarre...

À ta place, je ferais une recompilation de toutes les dépendance de gkrellm(avec emerge -1av) et retenter une compilation de gkrellm après. 

Chez moi gkrellm fonctionne bien (v2.3.2-r1)

----------

## HazeC5

Kazuya Oué le temps de ma balade en forêt j'ai supprimé les "dépendances" et les ai recompiler avec gkrellm-2.3.0 , mais cette version plante...Je tente la suivante de suite...

Ben oui chez moi aussi il a toujours très bien marché ,sur toutes mes machines, et depuis cette après midi c'est la cata !!! À n'y plus rien comprendre !!! Je ne vois vraiment pas d'où peut venir ce problème, ni ce qui est susceptible de l'enclencher. 

Bon ben ...Voilà app-admin/gkrellm-2.3.2-r1 a fini de compiler, mais j'en suis toujours au même point. Erreur identique   :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil:   :Embarassed:   :Mad: 

Je vais compiler dev-util/strace et paster le résultat.Peut-être qu'ainsi ça parlera plus.

----------

## HazeC5

Pour ceux qui s'y connaissent avec STRACE voilà la sortie de:

```

strace gkrellm

```

Par ICI.

Je n'ai mis que les 700 dernières lignes,car pastebin ne veut pas + de 800 lignes   :Exclamation: 

Merci @ vous.

----------

## Temet

Tu peux pas essayer avec ton ancienne version de lm_sensors ?

Je vois qu'il a été mis à jour dans ta liste.

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

J'ai remis l'ancienne version de lm_sensors ,mais le résultat est identique...

De plus j'ai installé conky, et là devinez quoi...J'obtiens la même erreur qu'avec gkrellm, à savoir :

```

zsh: illegal hardware instruction  conky
```

.

Génial...   :Embarassed:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kernelsensei

bizarre, faudrait peut-être tenter un debugging avec gdb

----------

## boozo

'alute

le "illegal instruction" avec plusieurs prog distincts on dirait un pb avec le noyo non ? (et/ou le compilateur qui aurait généré un set foireux d'instructions) 

As-tu essayé de booter avec un noyau inférieur ? et/ou de recompiler avec un autre gcc

Tu peux donner un emerge --info stp histoire de voir les {c,ld,}usesflags toussa

et un p'tit cpuinfo aussi par la même occasion

Edit: ben apparamment on dirait qu'y'a déjà un club d'ouvert depuis un bail ! même si c'est vieux et pas directement corrélable (pas d'athlon, version kernel différente, etc) je trouve que çà ressemble malgré tout   :Wink:   piste à creuser peut être

----------

## HazeC5

Salut...

Je déclare moi même BOULET du jour...   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

En effet il y a 2 jours j'ai voulu mettre le prescott sur cette CM ,manque de bol ,en lisant sa fiche technique je me suis rendu compte qu'elle ne supporte pas le FSB 800Mhz, je ne l'ai donc pas mis...Cependant j'avais pris le make.conf du prescott pour le mettre sur ce PC , et ça je l'avais complètement oublié, zappé ...   :Embarassed: 

Donc depuis 2 jours je tournais avec 1 mauvais make.conf ...Voilà la cause du problème, je comprenais pas non plus pourquoi sans avoir rien modifié niveau kernel et hardware, je tombais sur 1 tel problème ...

C'est grâce à boozo, en demandant le emerge --info que ça a fait TILT  et me suis souvenu de ce que j'avais fais...

Pff j'vous jure des fois hein...J'ai passé l'après midi d'hier à chercher sur ce pépin, j'ai posté sur le forum, vous ai fait cherché aussi, alors que l'erreur venait de moi et de ma mémoire de poisson rouge. (3 secondes d'après les scientifiques...!!! )

Je suis vraiment désolé, je vais m'infliger 100 coups de fouets pour la peine... J'ai honte...   :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

Il me reste à recompiler tous les paquets compilés depuis 2 jours mais cette fois avec le bon make.conf pour qu'enfin tout rentre dans l'ordre. ^^ 

Merci @ vous pour votre dévouement.

----------

## HazeC5

Bien finalement mon erreur n'aura pas été vaine, car  grâce à elle j'ai réussi à supprimer le petit bug d'affichage que gkrellm avait depuis 1 dizaine de jours, et que je n'arrivais pas enlever jusqu'à il y a 10mn...

@+

----------

## boozo

bah mais de rien

En fait un set illégal d'instructions ça fait çà généralement alors j'avais ma piste  ;-p   et le --info c'est toujours en 1er sur ma checklist de vérifs de base avant de partir tout azimuth

En fait on en fait tous des belles un jour ou l'autre de toute façon - A charge de revanche donc  :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> alors que l'erreur venait de moi et de ma mémoire de poisson rouge. (3 secondes d'après les scientifiques...!!! )
> 
> Je suis vraiment désolé, je vais m'infliger 100 coups de fouets pour la peine... J'ai honte...    

 

Moi j'ai peur que dès le 3ème coup de fouet, tu oublies pourquoi tu te frappes et que tu arrêtes.

Je propose que tu te fasses frapper par un autre pour éliminer tout risque.

----------

## boozo

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *HazeC5 wrote:*   alors que l'erreur venait de moi et de ma mémoire de poisson rouge. (3 secondes d'après les scientifiques...!!! )
> 
> Je suis vraiment désolé, je vais m'infliger 100 coups de fouets pour la peine... J'ai honte...     
> 
> Moi j'ai peur que dès le 3ème coup de fouet, tu oublies pourquoi tu te frappes et que tu arrêtes.
> ...

 

ah oui... c'est pas faux ! Et même mieux en fait car on pourra tourner longtemps comme çà : tout les trois secondes hop ! t'auras même oublié que t'en avais déjà pris 3 et hop on recommence 1...2...3    :Laughing: 

----------

## novazur

 *boozo wrote:*   

> tout les trois secondes hop ! t'auras même oublié que t'en avais déjà pris 3 et hop on recommence 1...2...3   

 

 :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Mon dieu! je suis entouré de poissons...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

